# Cjc-1295 dac



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2014)

*CJC-1295 DAC*

CJC-1295 DAC is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) with Drug Affinity Complex (DAC) and stimulates growth hormone release from the pituitary. CJC-1295 DAC's interesting point is a result of the addition of DAC which lengthens the drugs active life. The DAC makes the drug a long-acting version of GHRH with an extended half life of approximately 8 days. For research purposes it can be used much more conveniently then other GHRH's. Therefore only 1 or 2 weekly injections are needed for constant elevated levels of HGH and IGF-1 in the research subject.

Researchers get all the same benefits of other short acting GHRH's and HGH but in a much more convenient manner. HGH may cause bigger spikes in GH but with CJC-1295 DAC you get continuous surges in GH throughout the day and elevated IGF-1 levels lasting for up to 28 days post injection. Teichman SL et al. (2006) displayed after multiple CJC-1295 doses, mean IGF-I levels remained above baseline for up to 28 days. Interestingly they shown after a single injection of CJC-1295 DAC, there were dose-dependent increases in mean plasma GH concentrations by 2 to 10 fold for 6 days. In addition to increases in mean plasma IGF-I concentrations by 1.5 to 3 fold for 9–11 days. 

Numerous studies I have read on this peptide continually display it's incredible ability to increase GH and IGF-1. It's a very interesting peptide for all researchers due to it's possible medical benefits. Short-term GHRH infusions enhance GH pulsatility and increase IGF-I, but the short life GHRH's have limited therapeutic use. Ionescu M et al. (2006) also shown CJC-1295 DAC increasing trough and mean GH secretion and IGF-I production with preserved GH pulsatility. The long acting nature of this peptide opens the door to many possibilities in the medical field. Moreover no serious adverse reactions have been reported in my own or any of the studies I have read. This would lead me to believe this is a safe peptide for research purposes and carries no risks. The only side effect I have come across in the studies published is a strong head rush experienced by patients after injection. 

Research has shown CJC-1295 DAC stimulates slow wave sleep (SWS). SWS is a deep sleep and consists of stages 3 and 4 of non-rapid eye movement. These stages are the ones most important to the bodies repair and recovery. They are also important to consolidate new memories.

The advantage of using CJC-1295 DAC over actual HGH injections is that the later shuts down the body's own natural production of GH. CJC-1295- DAC only stimulates the bodies own GH production so the body will not struggle to produce it's own GH after usage. In the long run I feel future studies will highlight the importance of this in relation to health. Moreover on the black market good GH is getting near on impossible to find on a consistent basis.

To make the most of CJC-1295 DAC during research experiments, somatostatin needs to be controlled as it inhibits GH release. The best way to do this is using a compound known as an acetylcholineesterase inhibitor. From reading various research studies I would recommend Huperzine-A. This is being used by many researchers to boost the effectiveness of CJC-1295-DAC. Many researchers also add Green tea to their protocol as the ECGC's in green tea increase the inhibitory effectiveness of Huperzine-A a on acetylcholineesterase. Zhang L et al. (2009) investigated EGCG's enhancement effect of Huperzine A on inhibiting acetylcholinesterase (AChE). The inhibitory effect of huperzine A on acetylcholinesterase is quite weak in the whole phase. EGCG hardly inhibits the AChE activity within the range 10-300 mg/kg. However, upon addition of EGCG to the huperzine A groups, a remarkably enhanced inhibitory effect was observed. Although I must add I have taken CJC-DAC alone a few times and the results were fantastic every time.

If a researcher was solely concerned with increasing a patients GH and IGF-1 levels I would recommend including a GHRP to the CJC-1295 DAC. For the highest spike in GH I would utilize GHRP-2 in addition with an acetylcholineesterase inhibitor. One researcher took the advice about inhibiting acetylcholinesterase during a research study of his own. CJC-1295 DAC was used at 3mg per week combined with ghrp2 at 100mcg 4 times per day. He also used the short acting CJC-1295 during his study. His serum gh was 48 and IGF-1 tested at 390. These sort of numbers display the power of these GHRH and GHRP's combined.

I have conducted my own research using CJC-1295 DAC and can safely state it is the most effective peptide I have observed so far. Even as little as 2mg weekly with no added GHRP brings about significant fatloss, improved sleep, better skin and general mood lift to my research subject. However for the best bang for your buck I highly recommend adding in ghrp-2. Other GHRP's are fantastic but I generally feel GHRP-2 is most effective. In conclusion CJC-1295 DAC seems to be a very safe and extremely effective peptide. It's long active length provides numerous benefits over other GHRH's. I have observed no bad side effects and look forward to seeing many future studies showing the benefits I have seen it bring. 

*References*

1. Teichman SL, Neale A, Lawrence B, Gagnon C, Castaigne JP, Frohman LA (2006) Prolonged stimulation of growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor I secretion by CJC-1295, a long-acting analog of GH-releasing hormone, in healthy adults. PMID: 16352683 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
2. Ionescu M, Frohman LA (2006) Pulsatile secretion of growth hormone (GH) persists during continuous stimulation by CJC-1295, a long-acting GH-releasing hormone analog. PMID: 17018654 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
3. Zhang L, Cao H, Wen J, Xu M (2009) Green tea polyphenol (-)-epigallocatechin-3-gallate enhances the inhibitory effect of huperzine A on acetylcholinesterase by increasing the affinity with serum albumin. PMID: 19622237 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]. 


*I have contacted Superior peptides asking if he could do a sale on these items as they are my favourite combo and I feel could give you excellent results. So as of now if you click on my banner and use my code of E1023 if you buy 3x CJC-1295 DAC you get 2x GHRP-2 completely free. To make sure pm me your order number after you have ordered and I will make sure Superior peptides add in your free items. If anyone has any questions feel free to pm me. Thanks*


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

I've pulsed dac with ipamorelin and ghrp2 and would say it's by far the best I ever looked.   Was always concerned about the long term effects of dac,  which is why I was sway hesitant to suggest it. Now with these studies,  I will have to utilize it more than 2-4 week stretches a year.   Great post!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I've pulsed dac with ipamorelin and ghrp2 and would say it's by far the best I ever looked.   Was always concerned about the long term effects of dac,  which is why I was sway hesitant to suggest it. Now with these studies,  I will have to utilize it more than 2-4 week stretches a year.   Great post!



Thanks matey. The best you have ever looked... you must have looked fantastic cos you always do. CJC-1295 DAC is my fav peptide by far. I love it and can't wait to try it again. It melts fat off me in a matter of days. Half the time I don't even bother with a GHRP and it is still amazing. But sure for the price of a GHRP it is silly not combining the two. 

I think 2 months is a nice time to be on CJC-DAC. I read on here you took 500mcg Ipam. Would I be right in guessing you done GHRP-2 through the day and the high dosed Ipam pre bed? Ipam is another fav of mine and I love taking it pre bed. I have tried high dosed Ipam and I think I went up to 1mg but not for long. 

I am thinking next time I will try hexarelin at a low dose and Ipam pre bed with my cjc-dac


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks brother!  Yes,  I did ghrp2 twice a day @100mcg and  ipamorelin @ 500mcg right before bed.   I did pulse 100mcg dac with each as studies have shown it also has a pulse effect along with the bleed.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 3, 2014)

You guys didn't do the 1mg 2x a week protocol? I did this for 12 weeks and it felt like I was on GH the whole time. Did you take 100mcg every day pre bed? Thanks


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

BigBob said:


> You guys didn't do the 1mg 2x a week protocol? I did this for 12 weeks and it felt like I was on GH the whole time. Did you take 100mcg every day pre bed? Thanks



I pulsed it 3xday, twice with 100mcg ghrp2 and one before bed with 500mcg ipamorelin. I have also done this with hex and loved it.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 3, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I pulsed it 3xday, twice with 100mcg ghrp2 and one before bed with 500mcg ipamorelin. I have also done this with hex and loved it.



Yes. iI was carrying a mini cooler everyday. I tried the 1295 w DAC and I had pretty much the same results while only doing the 2x a week. I think now that I've read this I may just stick with the DAC from now on. Ghrp 2 made me hungry also. Not asuch as the 6 tho.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Yes. iI was carrying a mini cooler everyday. I tried the 1295 w DAC and I had pretty much the same results while only doing the 2x a week. I think now that I've read this I may just stick with the DAC from now on. Ghrp 2 made me hungry also. Not asuch as the 6 tho.



It's my fav peptide. I am the same with ghrp-2 and ghrp-6. 6 is much worst though. 2 can be bad but after time it stops. If I inj 6 on an empty stomach there is no stopping me... I will eat anything. I remember once I didn't have much food in and I ate a whole tub of philadelphia spread 



BigBob said:


> You guys didn't do the 1mg 2x a week protocol? I did this for 12 weeks and it felt like I was on GH the whole time. Did you take 100mcg every day pre bed? Thanks



I inject it twice weekly too... I love the convenience. I have done 1mg twice weekly and also 2mg twice weekly. 4mg per week was much better than 2mg but 2mg is still great  Fat melts off you on this stuff as your gh is elevated all day long. I have heard about guys running about 500mcg per day but I have yet to try it that way.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 1, 2014)

Anyone running cjc-dac now?


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2014)

I can't wait to start - after reading this I am going out of my mind - want t l start now - thanks for the article


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 15, 2014)

squatster said:


> I can't wait to start - after reading this I am going out of my mind - want t l start now - thanks for the article



Well it won't be long now  Keep me posted with how you find it


----------



## butthole69 (May 15, 2014)

The "GH bleed" is actually a good thing. I know some guy said gh bleed is how women release GH. But when a BBer does a shot of serostim the hGH gets absorbed slowly over a few hours. Lots of guys dose their GH 2 to 3 times a day. hGH boosts IGF-1 while peptides usually don't. The longer acting peptides should work much better for boosting IGF-1


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 15, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> The "GH bleed" is actually a good thing. I know some guy said gh bleed is how women release GH. But when a BBer does a shot of serostim the hGH gets absorbed slowly over a few hours. Lots of guys dose their GH 2 to 3 times a day. hGH boosts IGF-1 while peptides usually don't. The longer acting peptides should work much better for boosting IGF-1



Exactly. I posted about this subject recently and will copy and paste what I wrote. There is a big difference between ghgh and peps...

CJC-DAC will effect gh and igf-1 levels and has been documented at doing so during numerous clinical studies. Although HGH will have more of an effect on plasma igf-1 than CJC-DAC. However with cjc-dac it is the manner in which the gh is released that makes it so good. It is a small amount throughout the entire day and that's why it has such a pronounced effect.

The big difference is the fact cjc-dac increases endogenous gh which contains all 5 isoforms of growth hormone. Whereas exogenous gh (hgh injs) contain only the 20 kilodalton isoform. Different isoforms affect tissues in discreet ways that the 20 kDa isoform cannot.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 15, 2014)

Honestly cjc-dac is the one thing I get pm'ed about a lot. Sometimes it is a reaction to an inj (so bad). But loads of guys message me saying how amazing it is and they are made up they tried it. It makes me happy to be a rep cos I like guys getting great results using our products.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 21, 2014)

I'm starting my dac run tomorrow.  This is my daily protocol:

-200mcg huperzine A 30 minutes prior to GHRP2 at 5:30am, noon, and preworkout.
-.1mg to .5mg pramipexole before bed
-500mcg ipamorelin before bed
-500mcg cjcDAC before bed


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 22, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm starting my dac run tomorrow.  This is my daily protocol:
> 
> -200mcg huperzine A 30 minutes prior to GHRP2 at 5:30am, noon, and preworkout.
> -.1mg to .5mg pramipexole before bed
> ...



That sounds amazing. Good luck with your cycle


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 12, 2014)

Is anyone using our cjc-dac now? I miss it! Definitely my fav peptide. Gonna try tesamorelin first then a big cjc-dac cycle


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2019)

I am looking over my old threads and this is from 2014. This stands out because I am planning on giving cjc-dac another run in a few months. I am using hgh now but when I have a break I will swop over to cjc-dac. I tried a lot of peptides over the years and many were great but only a small amount really stood out and cjc-dac is one of them. Well a few stood out but there are only really 2 I still think about and igf-1 lr3 is the 2nd one. I also plan to start lr3 this blast as well. I will introduce them at much different times to gauge the effectiveness of each. I have used lr3 many times since but it's been years since I used cjc-dac. At the time it wasn't anything great but I recall cjc-dac making me look my best ever when I used it in the past.


----------

